# Cyclogs Scotland



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

To anyone from Scotland who logs on cyclogs, i was thinking of setting up a CC Scotland team as most of our miles are going on the main CC team which is crushing the opposition every month, ok we'll not challenge the main team but we could still be up near the top if some of the big hitters decide to join, anyway i'll put the team on the Cyclogs board starting from 1st Sept, so if you wish to log feel free .


----------



## ACS (31 Aug 2009)

Great idea, I'm on there as 10na. That makes 2 of us may be if more join we can give cycle social a jolt.

CC Ecosse ?


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2009)

I will sign up.
It is fun on the CC team, but now there are so many members I feel a little lost there. 

CC Alba?


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Welcome aboard SB and Snorri the team CC Ecosse is now set up, you can transfer all you rides or start from tomorrow, hope we can get a few more.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2009)

Have you got a link bj?


----------



## ACS (31 Aug 2009)

http://cyclogs.org/home.aspx


----------



## ACS (31 Aug 2009)

Thats 2 of us and we already have YACF looking behind them 

Do you think this may lead to a CC regional competition?


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Have you got a link bj?



www.cyclogs.org, and go to teams and select CC Ecosse, as a trial i transfered my current rides and we're up to 15th already  btw if anyone knows who the Angrydragon or Maverick75 or any other scots that are lurking about on other teams give them a shout.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> www.cyclogs.org, and go to teams and select CC Ecosse, as a trial i transfered my current rides and we're up to 15th already  btw if anyone knows who the Angrydragon or Maverick75 or any other scots that are lurking about on other teams give them a shout.


I put my stuff in for August and we're up to 6th. I'm on holiday soon so my stats will fall a fair bit.


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Hlab if you are going to log THAT amount of miles every month, you will soon be barred from CC ecosse


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2009)

We're up to 5th now, it wasn't me this time ;-)


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

If Scoosh, Lazyfatgit and Ranger transfered their rides we would be 3rd.


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If Scoosh, Lazyfatgit and Ranger transfered their rides we would be 3rd.


hey! I thought we were meant to start in September?
My name on Cyclogs is Sandy, and I have never recorded my times accurately. Mileage entries will always be true, but I just enter hours and minutes to give myself a reasonable time..not too fast, not too slow.
I hope this will be acceptable to the rest of the team.


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Transfer them over, the more miles the better


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2009)

Yip there's no harm in starting now :-)


----------



## Coco (31 Aug 2009)

I'll transfer mine over tomorrow and we'll be ... in exactly the same position


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> I'll transfer mine over tomorrow and we'll be ... in exactly the same position


I doubt it, its a new month tomorrow


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

We're up to seven members, keep it coming.


----------



## Ranger (31 Aug 2009)

OK I will transfer mine over, though ignore my speeds as they are best guesses!


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2009)

Done


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Right it's time for Maverick75 to show himself.


----------



## gordonrgw (31 Aug 2009)

i've joined, will add mine too..


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2009)

Would this be a good image for the team page on Cyclogs? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LandseerMonarch1851.JPG


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> Would this be a good image for the team page on Cyclogs? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LandseerMonarch1851.JPG


YES !! YES !! YES !!

BRILLIANT .... and our usual modest approach


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

gordonrgw said:


> i've joined, will add mine too..


Good man - and  to CC and Team CC Ecosse


----------



## gordonrgw (31 Aug 2009)

yup, just have to reformat a csv file..
not great mileage, but every little helps 


yup edited and emailed....


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2009)

I put in something for this month, I will see if I can reformat my log to a csv file help things along...


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

Love the image for CC Ecosse on the Cyclogs team page.

Ace ! Well done that man and thanks.


----------



## eldudino (31 Aug 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Telemark (31 Aug 2009)

That's most of my 2009 distance added, I haven't been keeping a complete log - a modest 1148k so far this year. 
Must do better in September ... hmm maybe it was a mistake to join the Cyclogs madness 

T


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2009)

Telemark said:


> Must do better in September ...
> 
> T



Aye, you do that...


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Sep 2009)

I've moved miles over.

I've now made the top 20!

love the image too.


----------



## Coco (1 Sep 2009)

Woohoo! I'm on top of the CC Ecosse leader board!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

Coco said:


> Woohoo! I'm on top of the CC Ecosse leader board!


   and especially for showing a keen sense of competitionenthusiasm for the new team


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2009)

Interesting folks, I was thinking about this sort of thing recently, some thoughts to ponder:-

YACF - most of them log their miles elsewhere, apparently they'd crush team CC if logging on Cyclogs

The team rankings would be far more interesting if based on an average mileage/speed rather than just totals.

I like the regional team CC idea but not concerned re non-CC teams - ie if there was a facility on CC to log miles etc then I'd not use Cyclogs. 

Personally I'd like to see a split by County for the teams with the total as an average. Also rankings per county and per CC as a whole.

Obviously we'd need to have a decision on turbo trainer miles as well


----------



## Ranger (1 Sep 2009)

Whoo, I'm at the top of the leaderboard (until anyone else enters their data for today)


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

Better be going out for a ride now 

Now, what's my target ...... ?


----------



## marooncat (1 Sep 2009)

That is me just joined and moved my mileage over from this morning... 

Rather proud as I did a PB for my average speed coming in, I fear that by the time I make it home into the wind and with my legs telling me they did a PB this morning my average will be alot lower...


----------



## ACS (1 Sep 2009)

I was hoping to log 25 to 30 miles today but it has just started to honk it down so it looks like a standard 20 commute will be my inital offering for the start of this month.


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2009)

All I have managed to day was a quick (well actually not so quick) trip to the shops...


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Sep 2009)

Didn't make it as far as the shops. The creaking (which you may have spotted on Sunday) from my bottom bracket suddenly stopped to be replaced by a lopsided clunk every revolution.!

New bottom bracket fitted. Watch out for some miles tomorrow


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2009)

Just as well it didn't happen on Sunday, one mechanical on a ride is unfortunate, two is look careless...  and it could have been a much longer walk...


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Just as well it didn't happen on Sunday, one mechanical on a ride is unfortunate, two is look careless...  and it could have been a much longer walk...



I should have changed it yonks ago, but you know how it goes. Removed, checked, greased threads, no play so assumed OK. The non drive side has come loose from the main casing, and the drive side has some sort of kink.

Oh.. the quicklink popped first try when i took the chain off. Typical!

now added surgical gloves and wet wipes to carry pack. Lesson learned.


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Sep 2009)

It probably overheated trying to catch HLab and MajorMantra on the way out


----------



## Ranger (2 Sep 2009)

Strangely enough I found my seat post had dropped about 2 inches when I got back on the bike yesterday 

If it was caused by trying to catch the whippets along the dual carriageway or the horror of using a cyclepath I don't know


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2009)

Ranger said:


> Strangely enough I found my seat post had dropped about 2 inches when I got back on the bike yesterday
> 
> If it was caused by trying to catch the whippets along the dual carriageway or the horror of using a cyclepath I don't know


More likely the downhill dash from HJ's to Trinity 



Was that you heading up from Cramond Brig (towards SQ) around 1500 yesterday ?


----------



## lazyfatgit (2 Sep 2009)

First imperial ton today guys.

Went out to edinburgh and then over the bridge to fife, crossing back over at kincardine.

was rather gloomy and getting wetter, jumped on the train to glasgow, got off the local train early, and did a couple of loops of the town to hit the magic number.

absolutely knackered, but delighted. Last 10 miles were really hard.

pushed us into 2nd spot!


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2009)

Well done  not so lazyfatgit


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2009)

I see there are still a few Sweaties that havent moved over yet, Magnatom, Brarn, Marooncat , Bhoyjim and a few others. Maybe a good idea to PM them about your splitting ways


----------



## scook94 (2 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> First imperial ton today guys.
> 
> Went out to edinburgh and then over the bridge to fife, crossing back over at kincardine.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


----------



## lazyfatgit (2 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> Well done  not so lazyfatgit



Thanks HLab. wore the CC jersey and was on best behaviour. Biggest problem of the day was the cobbles on the way down from the back of waverley station - my stem shook loose!

stopped for fish and chips in kincardine as i run out of bananas. Must take more/better food next time. Absolutely flying (for me) on the way out, got to livingston in 1hr flat. Probably why i suffered so badly after 80 miles.


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> I see there are still a few Sweaties that havent moved over yet, Magnatom, Brarn, Marooncat , Bhoyjim and a few others. Maybe a good idea to PM them about your splitting ways


No need it was Bhoyjim's idea and Maroocat has already tranferred you might have noticed their mileage in Cycle Chat Team is 0; they've logged their rides in the CC Ecosse team


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2009)

So they have. Please excuse my invasion across the border...



HLaB said:


> No need it was Bhoyjim's idea and Maroocat has already tranferred you might have noticed their mileage in Cycle Chat Team is 0; they've logged their rides in the CC Ecosse team


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Thanks HLab. wore the CC jersey and was on best behaviour. Biggest problem of the day was the cobbles on the way down from the back of waverley station - my stem shook loose!
> 
> stopped for fish and chips in kincardine as i run out of bananas. Must take more/better food next time. Absolutely flying (for me) on the way out, got to livingston in 1hr flat. Probably why i suffered so badly after 80 miles.


I hate the cobbles but there's not great options for avoiding them in Edinburgh or Leith .


----------



## Scoosh (3 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> First imperial ton today guys.
> 
> Went out to edinburgh and then over the bridge to fife, crossing back over at kincardine.
> 
> ...


Hey, give us a 'heads up' next time you're planning something like this - and I'll come with you for at least part of the way 

Excellent effort    ....    ....  ....  ....    ....   

[still think the 'cycling' smilies should be going the other way !]



> pushed us into 2nd spot!


 ... and you quite clearly, into 1st on CC Ecosse, *3rd on ALL of CYCLOGS*   .... as I write.


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Sep 2009)

Planned? Unfortunately not, or I'd have prepared better

Just was having a great day out enjoying the weather. Enjoyed the bit of Edinburgh I saw and decided to go out to the bridge, which I haven't been on since March last year.

Prompted by our Sportive discussion on Sunday, I then decided to see how far I could go, but overestimated the speed i could keep up, hence the train part of the way home.

Next time I'm heading your way, I'll drop you a note.

Surprised at how good I feel this morning. Legs a bit heavy, and forearms fatigued, but not too bad.

Accosted another cyclist on the Bridge to get a photo!


----------



## HJ (3 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> I hate the cobbles but there's not great options for avoiding them in Edinburgh or Leith .



Ach, just imagine the you are riding up the Champs-Élysées and the Armstrong is 50 m behind...


----------



## Scoosh (3 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> So they have. Please excuse my invasion across the border...


Excused 

Wanna join us ???


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2009)

well? My Grandpa H was Scottish....



scoosh said:


> Excused
> 
> Wanna join us ???


----------



## Garz (3 Sep 2009)

Great pic that LFG!


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Sep 2009)

The girl who took it was enthusing about the quality of the light.

No mention of the quality of the subject unfortunately.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> Great pic that LFG!


Better than the avatar pic IMHO 





hint .... hint


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Sep 2009)

Always open new ideas.

full of good advice this forum.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Always open new ideas.
> 
> full of good advice this forum.


----------



## gavintc (5 Sep 2009)

Well, just joined and entered my rides for the week and I note that I am top of CC Ecosse leaderboard - not sure if that will last long


----------



## Telemark (6 Sep 2009)

The Kiwis have raced ahead of CC Ecosse overnight 

Being busy with other things, I only managed a bit of utility cycling round Edinburgh this weekend. But, as Coco said elsewhere, every little helps  (Shame a certain company nicked that slogan )

I just cycled to a different supermarket to clock up 13 km for the round trip, instead of going to the closest one 

Do you get extra points for carting heavy panniers? 

T


----------



## Maverick75 (7 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Right it's time for Maverick75 to show himself.



Thanks for the invitation, good effort but I think I'll stick with the real minority (yACF), they seem to need my miles more than CC Ecosse! By the way yACF post their miles here http://www.bikejournal.com/home.asp


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2009)

We really need HLaB to come back from watching the Vuelta - and record all his miles


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> The Kiwis have raced ahead of CC Ecosse overnight
> 
> Being busy with other things, I only managed a bit of utility cycling round Edinburgh this weekend. But, as Coco said elsewhere, every little helps  (Shame a certain company nicked that slogan )
> 
> ...


Of course, the Kiwis are half a day ahead of us ... which means we will have a tagret to go for at the end of the month .

Going to a different (=far away) supermarket definitely scores bonus in my book, as does carting heavy panninies . We may need a collective opinion about LFG's Ozzie-sunshine miles soon


----------



## lazyfatgit (7 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Going to a different (=far away) supermarket definitely scores bonus in my book, as does carting heavy panninies . We may need a collective opinion about LFG's Ozzie-sunshine miles soon



Broached the subject of another bike (n+1) with Mrs LFG.

now browsing for bargains


----------



## ACS (7 Sep 2009)

Oh no, LFG nailed his century, he is now n+1 (nice one)

Who will be left for me to draft?

What do fancy LFG? Something stately or carbon 'Go Faster' bling


----------



## lazyfatgit (7 Sep 2009)

SB, have a glance at the average speed. I seem to be going backwards

no worries on the who to draft problem. looks like it's me who needs a tow.

Level of bling will depend on (lack of) budget.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Broached the subject of another bike (n+1) with Mrs LFG.
> 
> now browsing for bargains



For here or for Oz ? .....

.

.

.

or both


----------



## lazyfatgit (7 Sep 2009)

For over there. <whisper>but might bring it home<whisper off>

no real need for another one, is there?


----------



## Scoosh (8 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> For over there. <whisper>but might bring it home<whisper off>
> 
> no real need for another one, is there?


WHAT ?? WHAT ?? [coughs and splutters, spilling coffee down front ]
Who has ever been interested in "real need" ?????? It's the principal, man 

Any idea what you're going to go for yet ?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

Hey Splitters, What about Flying Scot and Brarn..
How come they haven't signed up to the Cyclogs CC Splitters Squad?

Would put you above the Kiwis..

Of course it's nothing to do with the fact that FlyingScot is above me in the real CC Cyclogs team


----------



## MrRidley (9 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Hey Splitters, What about Flying Scot and Brarn..
> How come they haven't signed up to the Cyclogs CC Splitters Squad?
> 
> Would put you above the Kiwis..
> ...



They are not listed in CycleChat members list, so unless they are using different names for CC and Cyclogs, they remain out of contact, why dont you join yourself Ian, your miles would come in handy, and i'm sure i could find a kilt somewhere for you


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2009)

Having looked around the listings, I note that some people have a higher personal distance than the amount credited to CC Ecosse. It is possible to record miles but to fail to ascribe them to CC Ecosse. So, can people please have a look at their totals and check that the miles are being alloted to the team. For example, look at 10na, and you will note a significant discrepancy. 

just logged another 25 miles for the team tonight, but we do need HLaB's miles to knock the antipodeans into 3rd


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

Brarn is Jim Noir, will have to check who flyingscot is...




bhoyjim said:


> They are not listed in CycleChat members list, so unless they are using different names for CC and Cyclogs, they remain out of contact, why dont you join yourself Ian, your miles would come in handy, and i'm sure i could find a kilt somewhere for you


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2009)

Shame we cannot get Ianrauk to jump ship.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

1: I'm not Scottish
2: I don't live in Scotland
3: I'M NOT A SPLITTER 



gavintc said:


> Shame we cannot get Ianrauk to jump ship.


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2009)

Oh well, lots of players in the Scottish football leagues are also, but will play for us; 

1: not Scottish
2: don't live in Scotland
3: NOT A SPLITTER


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> 1: I'm not Scottish
> 2: I don't live in Scotland
> 3: I'M NOT A SPLITTER


But we are such an inclusive nation, we would be delighted to have you join us  ..... and bring your miles with you


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

Nope, Ian's staying with the normal CycleChat team, we don't want all the competition slinking away...


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Nope, Ian's staying with the normal CycleChat team, we don't want all the competition slinking away...



You could set up your own 1 woman team from the Independent State of East Anglia and still do well.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

gavintc said:


> You could set up your own 1 woman team from the Independent State of East Anglia and still do well.


Nah, it's the competition that keeps me pedalling. A one woman team would be hopeless. As it is I may struggle next month as Aran20's not doing much riding, apparently. Against whom will I grit my teeth and go the extra mile?


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Sep 2009)

see, you could switch to cc eccosse and take on gavin.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

Having only ever set foot in Scotland once (for about 4 hours!) I hardly qualify.

Now if I could rustle up a CycleChat team for the Fatherland, that would work well. But I fear there would only be a handful of us. And I do so like the competition with Ianrauk, Aran20 and others...


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2009)

I know what you mean about the competition. It has certainly given me a new spur to my commuting miles. for the last 3 nights, I have been putting in an extra loop to maintain my position and I am really enjoying it. I want to get back to 20 mph average which demands putting in some over 20 mph runs - bloody hard work especially when I hit some decent hills tonight, I was hammering down the bypass to get the average back up again.

Sadly, i head off to the Fatherland (ohne Fahrad) for a couple of weeks at the end of the month, so will not maintain my position.


----------



## marooncat (10 Sep 2009)

I have had a horrific week for mileage this week, wimped out Tuesday morning cause of the weather, could not cycle yesterday cause I was going to the football and then this morning I was so tired I wimped out again and took the car.

Should cycle tomorrow and I suppose PFS will help on Sunday, apart from most others will do it as well


----------



## Ranger (10 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> Should cycle tomorrow and I suppose PFS will help on Sunday, apart from most others will do it as well



But hopefully the cumulative effect will get us past the Kiwi's


----------



## gavintc (10 Sep 2009)

Ranger said:


> But hopefully the cumulative effect will get us past the Kiwi's



Nope, sorry not me. I am programmed in to take my son back to uni. I might get a ride in when I get back. 

Had a very good ride tonight, met up with another cyclist in Polmont completely by chance, worked out we were both going back to Edinburgh and we then worked together for about 15 miles, before I turned off to do some hill work around Ratho. It was a blast, cruising along at around 25mph. Certainly improved my average for the journey.


----------



## gavintc (17 Sep 2009)

Looks like the Scottish element of CC is doing alright on cyclogs and 'so far' keeping the NZ group in 3rd place.


----------



## ACS (17 Sep 2009)

No miles for me since Monday last. PfS man flu, hope to put a couple of 30 milers in over the weekend and back to commuting on Monday.


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Sep 2009)

No more miles for me for a bit. Missed out on a ride yesterday suffering from an overdose of wife beater after a cheerio drink with a pal. Still i hope to contribute to Octobers total.


----------



## gavintc (17 Sep 2009)

I have just edged into the lead, but a week away in Germany next week on business will kill my rating. I think it will be 6 days off the bike. Oh well, been quite a good month so far.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2009)

Good month for me, too, on normal CycleChat team with Aran20 and Ianrauk both away on holiday!


----------



## MrRidley (17 Sep 2009)

gavintc said:


> I have just edged into the lead,
> 
> Not for long


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Good month for me, too, on normal CycleChat team with Aran20 and Ianrauk both away on holiday!


@ 1200 km and 2 weeks to go, AH, I think you should consider stopping for a rest - don't want to do yourself an injury 




[he said enviously ]

Respect


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim;903759][quote=gavintc said:


> I have just edged into the lead,
> 
> Not for long


Can't imagine how far BJ is going to go when he has recovered from his 'coneitis', knee troubles etc ....


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Sep 2009)

just wait till i get something blingy. just deciding whether to pack the tahos (more useful if i chance some off road) or dig out the ancient sidis. oh and no need for the roubaix longs.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> @ 1200 km and 2 weeks to go, AH, I think you should consider stopping for a rest - don't want to do yourself an injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to win this month. I've never won a month overall, and with Aran20 out of the running this time I have a hope. However I fear that riche1 will overhaul me as my high mileage for the month is over now, it's back to 35 miles per day, rather than the 50-60 I was doing in Germany. Sigh.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Sep 2009)

Can't imagine how far BJ is going to go when he has recovered from his 'coneitis', knee troubles etc .... 

Dont kid yourself Scoosh, i'm sure you will be along with your usual 100km rides soon, my distances are only short 20-30 mile rides per day, btw what's this three glens thing your doing ?


----------



## MrRidley (17 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> just wait till i get something blingy. just deciding whether to pack the tahos (more useful if i chance some off road) or dig out the ancient sidis. oh and no need for the roubaix longs.



And as i went clipless for the first time yesterday, wait till i really get going, full lycra, streamlined helmet, tt bars etc


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> just wait till i get something blingy. just deciding whether to pack the tahos (more useful if i chance some off road) or dig out the ancient sidis. oh and no need for the roubaix longs.



noses .... in ...... rubbing .... our ....


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Can't imagine how far BJ is going to go when he has recovered from his 'coneitis', knee troubles etc ....
> 
> Dont kid yourself Scoosh, i'm sure you will be along with your usual 100km rides soon, my distances are only short 20-30 mile rides per day, btw what's this three glens thing your doing ?


Och, it's a wee ride through, apparently 3 Glens .

Starts in Dalmeny and goes to Kinross, Dunning, Auchterader, Bridge of Allan .... and back to Dalmeny.

Still trying to work out which are the 3 glens though .


----------



## MrRidley (17 Sep 2009)

Hat off to you, that's a fair distance, i'm sure the Glens refers to some small inclines


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I want to win this month. I've never won a month overall, and with Aran20 out of the running this time I have a hope. However I fear that riche1 will overhaul me as my high mileage for the month is over now, it's back to 35 miles per day, rather than the 50-60 I was doing in Germany. Sigh.


How much do you want to win ???

With such a 'flying start' to the month, why not put all else on hold - and go and win  ?

Go on - you know you want to, you know you've got the legs, just make the time ..... (sounds easy, huh ? )


You know WE want you to ! ... and to join CC Ecosse - naturally


----------



## ACS (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> .
> 
> Still trying to work out which are the 3 glens though .



All the uphill bits, simples


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Hat off to you, that's a fair distance, i'm sure the Glens refers to some small inclines


Supposed to be 160km with only about 900m of climbing. I say 'only' 'cos the Ken Laidlaw Sportive which Seamab, Viniga and I did last month was over 3,000m of climbing - and it felt like it


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> All the uphill bits, simples


Actually, the glens are usually the gentle bits - it's the 'between glens' which tend to go _over_ to the next one !


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> How much do you want to win ???
> 
> With such a 'flying start' to the month, why not put all else on hold - and go and win  ?
> 
> ...


Well I could do that I suppose but it's a bit boring when you're at home on your own pootling about, much easier to do high mileages when on a touring holiday!

I think it's fairly likely I'll win on the CycleChat team so not much point in getting too bothered if I get toppled from the overall rankings. Although I shall be annoyed when it happens...


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I could do that I suppose but it's a bit boring when you're at home on your own pootling about, much easier to do high mileages when on a touring holiday!
> 
> I think it's fairly likely I'll win on the CycleChat team so not much point in getting too bothered if I get toppled from the overall rankings. Although I shall be annoyed when it happens...


Can you not take a train to [..........] (insert name of station 50-80 miles away) and ride home ? New routes, new views, work at night.



and WIN 



simples (as they say )


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2009)

I could do that, but I'd have to get the train to either London (yeuch) or Norwich (OK, but in Norfolk) as we only have one train line going through Colchester - well, that goes anywhere anyway.

I've been doing some group rides, including a sixty miler today, but with Him Indoors coming home from holiday tomorrow I may have to pay him some attention. I shall try to keep up the miles though - you can cheer me on in the overall league. And well done for CycleChat Ecosse for being so high up the rankings too!


----------



## gavintc (17 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim;903759][quote=gavintc said:


> I have just edged into the lead,
> 
> Not for long



Oh Poo, thought that lead might last longer than a couple of hours!!

I have a day off commuting tomorrow so cannot put up miles tomorrow night. I think my next ride is Sat morning with the club. 

Still quite happy with my overall average speed. But, I had to really cane it tonight to get over 20 mph as the wind was not favourable. I am sitting here 3 hours, after getting off the bike with tingling legs.


----------



## snorri (17 Sep 2009)

I'm languishing near the bottom of the table after holidays and other commitments have kept me off the bike for 11 days this month.


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2009)

snorri said:


> I'm languishing near the bottom of the table (



Don't worry, if I was registered I'd be lantern rouge by a long way


----------



## snorri (18 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> Don't worry, if I was registered I'd be lantern rouge by a long way



There's nothing wrong with the red lichties.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2009)

snorri said:


> I'm languishing near the bottom of the table after holidays and other commitments have kept me off the bike for 11 days this month.


Aaargh ! Snorri's back ! Quick get out and get some miles in 

Good on you, snorri/sandy - we need loadsa miles to keep those Kiwis 'down under'


----------



## ACS (18 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> Don't worry, if I was registered I'd be lantern rouge by a long way



Do I detect a note of yearning? Thinking about coming out of retirement?

"Nooooooooooooo" I hear you scream


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Sep 2009)

Bloomin' 'eck HlaB, you've done a heck of a lot of miles all of a sudden


----------



## snorri (18 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Aaargh ! Snorri's back ! Quick get out and get some miles in
> 
> Good on you, snorri/sandy - we need loadsa miles to keep those Kiwis 'down under'


All of my miles have been nautical miles this past week and it looks like more to come.


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Bloomin' 'eck HlaB, you've done a heck of a lot of miles all of a sudden


They're all Spanish miles, I got back last night.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> They're all Spanish miles, I got back last night.


 back and with all your miles


----------



## ACS (19 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> They're all Spanish miles, I got back last night.



Its offical HLaB dropped out of the Tour of Spain because he plans to ride the Worlds representing CC Ecosse.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Its offical HLaB dropped out of the Tour of Spain because he plans to ride the Worlds representing CC Ecosse.


   but probably true


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Sep 2009)

Welcome back HLaB!


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Welcome back HLaB!


Cheers, I take it from your 'location' you're are down under now, you won't be missing the weather.


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Sep 2009)

au contraire! they've had no rain for weeks and now its rattling off the roof!

unfortunately there's no mudguards on the bike i found in the shed last night

still hope to clock up some miles by the end of the week.

can i still count as CC eccose?


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> can i still count as CC eccose?


Of course


----------



## Renard (22 Sep 2009)

What's it all about? I have records of my rides back to the start of May. Can they be back dated?


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2009)

Renard said:


> What's it all about? I have records of my rides back to the start of May. Can they be back dated?


I think you can back date them but it'll be time consuming. I justbackdated my ride for August and for the two weeks I was in Spain.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Sep 2009)

Well you can send an excel worksheet to Cyclogs' admin and he will apparently put them up for you - there's a template to download from Cyclogs. But I'm not sure if he's around much or how long it would take to get uploaded.


----------



## HJ (22 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well you can send an excel worksheet to Cyclogs' admin and he will apparently put them up for you - there's a template to download from Cyclogs. But I'm not sure if he's around much or how long it would take to get uploaded.



I tried that over a month ago, but they sill haven't put them up...


----------



## Garz (22 Sep 2009)

Yeah I noticed emailing the bulk way is a waste of time. Input them yourself, I waited a week till I realised he musnt have the time.


----------



## viniga (24 Sep 2009)

Away on a non-cycling holiday for a couple of weeks so I won't be logging much more this month - only 1 commute left. Not a great month for miles for me, still troubled by an injury I picked up on the Ken Laidlaw sportive last month so training rides have been very limited.

I have confidence tho that Team Ecosse will get 2nd place this month without me!

See u in a couple of weeks,

Viniga


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Sep 2009)

First miles on the clock from down here. hope to add more soon.


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2009)

I'm having an end of month surge, 42 miles yesterday, 35 of these to see Dave Gorman Live at Carnegie Hall Clashmore
A good night, a two and a half hour show for £5 a ticket. http://www.davegorman.com/livedates.html


----------



## viniga (23 Oct 2009)

It's that time of year and I got my Turbo trainer out last night for the first time 

What's the deal with the turbo trainer then? Do we log Turbo miles or not?

I'm not making a case either way, just not sure about the etiquette.

Viniga


----------



## MrRidley (23 Oct 2009)

Absolutely not, you cycle in the wind and rain like the rest of us, turbo miles will not be counted


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2009)

In the main CycleChat team (not the Scootish offshoot) some people log turbo miles and some don't.

As I don't have a turbo myself I think it's unfair to log the miles


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2009)

i think turbo miles should be logged at how far the actual machine has moved along the floor..

And I have mentioned before.
Perhaps someone should start a Cycle Chat Cyclogs Turbo Team.


----------



## Garz (23 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> And I have mentioned before.
> Perhaps someone should start a Cycle Chat Cyclogs Turbo Team.



*cough* ahem, Ian.. you are perfect!


----------



## ACS (23 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> In the main CycleChat team (*not the Scootish offshoot*) some people log turbo miles and some don't.
> 
> As I don't have a turbo myself I think it's unfair to log the miles



<cough> bhoyjim </cough>


----------



## MrRidley (23 Oct 2009)

Something to say SB, turbo trainers are the work of Satan himself


----------



## ACS (23 Oct 2009)

My *cough* was more a hint to Auntie Helen.

FWIW, cyclogs is jusy a place to record my road milage. I would not record any turbo milage but that is a personal decision.

I do have an old trubo trainer, the most boring form of training possible but each to their own.


----------



## MrRidley (23 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> My *cough* was more a hint to Auntie Helen.
> 
> FWIW, cyclogs is jusy a place to record my road milage. I would not record any turbo milage but that is a personal decision.
> 
> I do have an old trubo trainer, the most boring form of training possible but each to their own.



Yes what you get up to behind closed doors is no one's buisness  BTW i'm having a look at this Forth Finale thing, start time say's 9am but are you allowed to start any later ? the earliest i can get to Dalmeny is 9.30am.


----------



## snorri (23 Oct 2009)

What's all this training nonsense anyway?


----------



## ACS (23 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes what you get up to behind closed doors is no one's buisness  BTW i'm having a look at this Forth Finale thing, start time say's 9am but are you allowed to start any later ? the earliest i can get to Dalmeny is 9.30am.



I should image if you contact the organiser in advance I could not see this being an issue. I have seen others racing off in the direction of others between start times.

I will make a decision on this one very soon. My daughter is due to have a baby in the next week or so and the social secretary has advised me in the strongest possible terms not to disappear for hours on end, and I have a hundred planned for next Saturday , nor commit to an events until we know that all concerned are healthy and safe, and as you well know I always do as I am told.

clicky


----------



## viniga (24 Oct 2009)

OK, seems to me the general consensus is not to log 'turbo miles' so I won't. 

I'm not a great fan of the turbo. But I have found using the 55min workouts in in Smart Cycling keep it varied and challenging enough to avoid me going mental.

Viniga


----------



## ACS (24 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes what you get up to behind closed doors is no one's buisness  BTW i'm having a look at this Forth Finale thing, start time say's 9am but are you allowed to start any later ? the earliest i can get to Dalmeny is 9.30am.



Just looked at ther weather forcast the Forth Finale and its could be a damp one. No such a thing as bad weather just bad kit 

Dropped a line to the organiser and he has agreed to take my entry on the day. 

Over 50 have submitted entry forms so it looks like it will a well supported event.


----------



## snorri (25 Oct 2009)

We need some more miles quickly, before these Kiwi guys overtake us.
Oh! I forgot, its not a competition. (Not much),


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> We need some more miles quickly, before these Kiwi guys overtake us.
> Oh! I forgot, its not a competition. (Not much),



Can't have that can we?

now that the wife's away, i should be able to add some miles.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2009)

as I said previously, why dont you start a CycleChat Cyclogs Turbo Team?



viniga said:


> OK, seems to me the general consensus is not to log 'turbo miles' so I won't.
> 
> I'm not a great fan of the turbo. But I have found using the 55min workouts in in Smart Cycling keep it varied and challenging enough to avoid me going mental.
> 
> Viniga


----------



## viniga (26 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> as I said previously, why dont you start a CycleChat Cyclogs Turbo Team?



Just 'cause I'm not really that bothered about it. 

Only wanted a yes or no answer from my fellow Ecosse.

Viniga


----------



## HJ (26 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> We need some more miles quickly, before these Kiwi guys overtake us.
> Oh! I forgot, its not a competition. (Not much),



I think there maybe a hemisphereal influence going on here, they are going into summer and we are headed for winter...


----------



## viniga (26 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> We need some more miles quickly, before these Kiwi guys overtake us.
> Oh! I forgot, its not a competition. (Not much),



Well, I got the all clear from the physio to do more work on the bike, so hopefully I'll log more than my basic commute this week!

Viniga


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> I think there maybe a hemisphereal influence going on here, they are going into summer and we are headed for winter...


Sounds as if you are wimping out HJ


----------



## HJ (26 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> Sounds as if you are wimping out HJ



It is more a case of opportunity, they are now getting more...


----------



## MrRidley (26 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> We need some more miles quickly, before these Kiwi guys overtake us.
> Oh! I forgot, its not a competition. (Not much),



We seem to have a few members who dont log any miles (you know who you are) but to HJ's point, "aye the nicht's are fair drawin in"


----------



## Ranger (27 Oct 2009)

Commuting in the dark, got to love it Gets the miles in though


----------



## adscrim (27 Oct 2009)

I've just registered and e-mailed my rides for the month to date - 444 miles.


----------



## marooncat (27 Oct 2009)

I have not done well this month at all - first couple of weeks of the month were lost due to holiday and jetlag and I am now suffering from a chesty cough and feel like death warmed up... so I doubt there will be any more from me till November now


----------



## Telemark (27 Oct 2009)

marooncat said:


> I have not done well this month at all - first couple of weeks of the month were lost due to holiday and jetlag and I am now suffering from a chesty cough and feel like death warmed up... so I doubt there will be any more from me till November now



Same thing here, cold symptoms coming & going and feeling very tired , but not ill enough to stay off work... haven't been out on the bike for 10 days now . Even running 50m for the bus yesterday hurt .

Hope you'll feel better soon! Here's to a new start in November 
--> poison of your choice --> lemsip? hot lemon ? --> 

T


----------



## marooncat (27 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> --> poison of your choice --> lemsip? hot lemon ? -->
> 
> T



Good old cough medicine and paracetamol is about all I go for (well I did try Fosters on Saturday night which worked very well that night but I do not think was the best long term solution )


----------



## r0bbti (29 Oct 2009)

Hi, I have just joined this forum and also the cycle ecosse team on cyclogs, so have logged my miles for October. Hope to keep up the mileage in november but already the dark nights are getting to me. What do people think of spin classes for the winter months - I havent been to one yet, but thinking of it?


----------



## ACS (29 Oct 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Hi, I have just joined this forum and also the cycle ecosse team on cyclogs, so have logged my miles for October. Hope to keep up the mileage in november but already the dark nights are getting to me. What do people think of spin classes for the winter months - I havent been to one yet, but thinking of it?





Hi and welcome. 

Where abouts in this fair and pleasant land do you lay your hat?


----------



## snorri (30 Oct 2009)

r0bbti said:


> What do people think of spin classes for the winter months - I havent been to one yet, but thinking of it?


Just a waste of effort, pretend cycling, no fresh air, and you end up at the same place you started not having seen anything along the way.
Why not just cycle from home to the place they have these machines, don't go in, then cycle home?
Perhaps I'm a little biassed, but these sports centre places bring back bad memories of tyrannical school gym teachers.


PS Welcome to the forum and Cycle Ecosse team


----------



## Ranger (30 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> Just a waste of effort, pretend cycling, no fresh air, and you end up at the same place you started not having seen anything along the way.
> Why not just cycle from home to the place they have these machines, don't go in, then cycle home?
> Perhaps I'm a little biassed, but these sports centre places bring back bad memories of tyrannical school gym teachers.
> 
> ...



I really enjoy spin classes (in a strange masochistic type of way), bears absolutely no relation to cycling except that you are peddling something but it is quite good fun


----------



## r0bbti (30 Oct 2009)

Hi, thanks everyone for the welcome. I am in Edinburgh so I may now be the slowest commuter and the roadie that Ranger overtook!
Not really too keen on the Spin idea myself but cant see any other way of keeping up the miles, now that I have finally started!


----------



## ACS (31 Oct 2009)

Planned to join the 100 mile club today, but did not make it. 


Managed 83 before running out of daylight and a strengthening south westerly got the better of me forcing me to run for home earlier than planned. Bit disappointed to be honest but I do not know why. 6 hours on the road, average of 14 mph, 900 meters of climbing, quiet roads and it was dry.


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Not really too keen on the Spin idea myself but cant see any other way of keeping up the miles, now that I have finally started!


I think everyone in Cyclogs Ecosse is recording only miles on the road, none of these indoor cyclists here.


----------



## MrRidley (31 Oct 2009)

I've had a poor month, not even managed to get to 500, to much going on at home/work, still there's always next month


----------



## zizou (31 Oct 2009)

dunno how i missed this thread until now, anyway just added my rides to the team.


----------



## MrRidley (31 Oct 2009)

Just like to say well done to everyone on the team another great month, beat the kiwi's by over 2000 mls, it's building up nicely for our end of year virtual awards ceremony


----------



## Telemark (31 Oct 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Just like to say well done to everyone on the team another great month, beat the kiwi's by over 2000 mls, it's building up nicely for our end of year virtual awards ceremony



Will there be virtual cakes for all? 

Good luck to all who are attempting the "Forth Finale" tomorrow , that should give CC Ecosse a good start into November . I hope the current weather lasts into tomorrow, rather than following the MetOffice or Metcheck predictions ... .

I just look forward to getting back on the bike this week, after 2 weeks off - my funny virus/cold thingy seems to be more or less gone .

T


----------



## Telemark (31 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Planned to join the 100 mile club today, but did not make it.
> 
> 
> Managed 83 before running out of daylight and a strengthening south westerly got the better of me forcing me to run for home earlier than planned. Bit disappointed to be honest but I do not know why. 6 hours on the road, average of 14 mph, 900 meters of climbing, quiet roads and it was dry.



83 is a reason to celebrate! Where did you go? Round the Kingdom in a 2-hr radius from home? 

Hope you manage to give yourself credit for the achievement, once you've thought about it for a bit longer - and put new lights on your wish list  ...

And you can still look forward to the 100, rather than having to aim for 150 next 

T


----------



## Ranger (31 Oct 2009)

Well 506 miles or me for the month which I am pleased with, especially as those are purely commuting.

No time for anything else as work is hectic and the wife is on a health kick which means I am at the gym every night


----------



## ACS (31 Oct 2009)

Telemark said:


> 83 is a reason to celebrate! Where did you go? Round the Kingdom in a 2-hr radius from home?
> 
> Hope you manage to give yourself credit for the achievement, once you've thought about it for a bit longer - and put new lights on your wish list  ...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your words of encouragement. Cupar down and round Loch Leven, Kinross, Glenfrag, Newburgh, Tay Bridge (Cafe) round the coast to Leuchars via Tensmuir and on to Guardbridge before turning for home.

Had hoped to go Guardbridge, St Andrews and down the coast to make up the milage but the thought of doing the last 30 or so into a headwind was a bit of a downer and of course the Cults Hill with 95 miles in your legs is something of a challange (well for me anyway)​
One bright spot found a new Cake stop in Milnathort called Heaven Scent. Just before the mini roundabout on the left. Top class, home baked cakes and mugs that hold enough coffee to sink a naval battleship.

Depending on the weather thinking of a run out to the Milk Bar at Powmill next weekend anyone fancy meeting for coffee and chat?


----------



## Telemark (31 Oct 2009)

That's quite a ride SB! 



satans budgie said:


> Depending on the weather thinking of a run out to the Milk Bar at Powmill next weekend anyone fancy meeting for coffee and chat?



That would be nice, but with HJ and me having been off the bike with a stupid virus and not currently up to your sort of mileage, I certainly wouldn't be going very fast/far! 
Also, it would have to be Saturday, as I'm working on Sunday  ...

Where would you suggest to start from (train station please)?

T

P.S Just found this - are you sure you want to go the Milk Bar?


----------



## ACS (1 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> That's quite a ride SB!
> 
> That would be nice, but with HJ and me having been off the bike with a stupid virus and not currently up to your sort of mileage, I certainly wouldn't be going very fast/far!
> Also, it would have to be Saturday, as I'm working on Sunday  ...
> ...



Think a massive rethink is required. Bugger! I was thinking of a Rendezvous type ride. People make their own was to an agreed meeting place, own speed, meet for lunch / coffee/ cake and a chat before racing for home and match of the day.


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Nov 2009)

Well done on the ride SB. look likes a decent run, think your being a bit harsh on yourself.

the milk bar article look to be from 2008? maybe ok now?


----------



## Telemark (1 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Think a massive rethink is required. Bugger! I was thinking of a Rendezvous type ride. People make their own was to an agreed meeting place, own speed, meet for lunch / coffee/ cake and a chat before racing for home and match of the day.



That sounds fine with us ... now we just need reasonable weather (not like today  for a fun ride ... and perhaps a new meeting place .

The article says Dec-08, so if it's the same people running it and a recurring/long-lasting problem (as stated), I wouldn't have much confidence ...

T


----------



## ACS (1 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> That sounds fine with us ... now we just need reasonable weather (not like today  for a fun ride ... and perhaps a new meeting place .
> 
> The article says Dec-08, so if it's the same people running it and a recurring/long-lasting problem (as stated), I wouldn't have much confidence ...
> 
> T



Last time I passed, couple of weekends ago, it looked closed. No vehicles in the car park no sign of life as we know it (Jim).

Anyone know of a suitable cake stop that could be used as an RV ride out?


----------



## Telemark (1 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Anyone know of a suitable cake stop that could be used as an RV ride out?



I'm not familiar with the delights of cake stops in the Kingdom- apart from a nice baker's in Kinross, but I think they only do take-away cakes ...

Didn't you say something about a place in Milnathort yesterday?

T


----------



## Scoosh (1 Nov 2009)

Like the November CC Ecosse image thing 

Congrats and THANK YOU to whoever is responsible


----------



## snorri (1 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> apart from a nice baker's in Kinross, but I think they only do take-away cakes


This had been an annual pit stop of mine on southern tours, and I was disappointed in July to find the "nice baker" has closed down the cafe part of the business. There is a smaller cafe just across the road and down the hill a few yards, it was fine, but not such a big range of buns, and I don't know their name or opening hours.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Like the November CC Ecosse image thing
> 
> Congrats and THANK YOU to whoever is responsible



I thought i would update the picture and put some words into the description part, which i hope everyone reads. Where did you get those miles today ? did you do the Forth Finale ? conditions were not exactly great today.


----------



## ACS (1 Nov 2009)

Heaven Scent. Very nice as is Vane Farm on the side of Loch Leven and Lochend Farm Shop & Café- Nr Portmoak do a crackin' bacon roll.

Using Heaven Scent as a possibility (Map 58 ref 121046). It’s about 30 miles of so from Cupar, Edinburgh, Stirling bit less from Perth. 

So my suggestion is, subject to suitable weather, for a RV ride to take place on Sat 7 Nov 09 to meet at Heaven Scent in Milnathort between 1200 -1230 hrs for cake and banter.

<possible weather>
Drizzle. There is a 20% chance of precipitation. Partly cloudy. Cool. Temperature of 9°C. Winds W 32km. Humidity will be 75% with a dewpoint of 5° and feels-like temperature of 5°C.
</possible weather>


Any takers?


----------



## snorri (1 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I thought i would update the picture and put some words into the description part,.


You have a wonderful way with the words bhoyjim.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I thought i would update the picture and put some words into the description part, which i hope everyone reads. Where did you get those miles today ? did you do the Forth Finale ? Indeed I did
> conditions were not exactly great today.Indeed they were not


Apart from the rain ..... it was a good ride - and the 'arrivee' (food at end) was excellent 

But it was wet - Ken Laidlaw Sportive wet


----------



## MrRidley (1 Nov 2009)

Using Heaven Scent as a possibility (Map 58 ref 121046). It’s about 30 miles of so from Cupar, Edinburgh, Stirling bit less from Perth. 

I think it maybe a few too many from Glasgow.


----------



## ACS (1 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Using Heaven Scent as a possibility (Map 58 ref 121046). It’s about 30 miles of so from Cupar, Edinburgh, Stirling bit less from Perth.
> 
> I think it maybe a few too many from Glasgow.



Its just a idea, trying something different. Perhaps the westies could organise something in the same vain or jump a train to Stirling or Edn and amble over?


----------



## Telemark (1 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I thought i would update the picture and put *some words *into the description part, *which i hope everyone reads*. Where did you get those miles today ? did you do the Forth Finale ? conditions were not exactly great today.



 yes boss, no chickening out due to  and ...

Scoosh you must have got seriously wet today ... how did the conditions compare with the Ken Laidlaw? We looked out the window and thought of the Forth Finalists today (while spending all day sanding/PVA-ing/painting the kitchen). We just exercised arm muscles and climbed ladders, better than no exercise at all, but at least we stayed dry apart from the odd splash of paint .

T


----------



## Scoosh (1 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Scoosh you must have got seriously wet today ... how did the conditions compare with the Ken Laidlaw? We looked out the window and thought of the Forth Finalists today (while spending all day sanding/PVA-ing/painting the kitchen). We just exercised arm muscles and climbed ladders all day, better than no exercise at all, but at least we stayed dry apart from the odd splash of paint .
> 
> T


Yes, I was soaked through but at least it was warm wet, not the other.

I would say that there was less water on the roads than during the KL but it was increasing all the time and some of the guys have reported serious flooding on their ways home


> The flooding was getting beyond a joke by the time we got to Bo'ness - at the roundabout on the way in to my house it was 6" deep in the middle of the road.



The ride was not as tough as the KL either, which helped 



.... but Boy ! do I feel smug 




... and  ...


----------



## Telemark (1 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yes, I was soaked through but at least it was warm wet, not the other.
> 
> I would say that there was less water on the roads than during the KL but it was increasing all the time and some of the guys have reported serious flooding on their ways home
> 
> ...



We are duly impressed  ... did you notice, you are not only leading CC Ecosse on Cyclogs, but ALL of Cyclogs just now  ... even more reason to feel smug ! 

Sleep well...


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Nov 2009)

Well done Scoosh.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> We are duly impressed  ... did you notice, you are not only leading CC Ecosse on Cyclogs, but ALL of Cyclogs just now  ... even more reason to feel smug !
> 
> Sleep well...


My 10 mins of fame 



lazyfatgit said:


> Well done Scoosh.


Why thank you, kind Sir


----------



## Telemark (1 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Using Heaven Scent as a possibility (Map 58 ref 121046). It’s about 30 miles of so from Cupar, Edinburgh, Stirling bit less from Perth.
> 
> So my suggestion is, subject to suitable weather, for a RV ride to take place on Sat 7 Nov 09 to meet at Heaven Scent in Milnathort between 1200 -1230 hrs for cake and banter.
> 
> Any takers?



Yes (with let-out clause, if the weather is too awful )

T


----------



## Seamab (1 Nov 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Its just a idea, trying something different. Perhaps the westies could organise something in the same vain or jump a train to Stirling or Edn and amble over?



I think you ought to start a new thread on this idea for next weekend. I only chanced on this (not being a Cyclogs user).

I should be able to check out whether the Powmill Milk Bar is still open (AFAIK it is). I've never used it much as it's too close to home and IMO not that good. Dunfermline would be the nearest rail station to Powmill and probably Kinross (Inverkeithing would be OK for Kinross/Milnathort as well).
There's another place called Loch Levens Larder not far from Kinross nr Wester Balgeddie which might be worth a try.

Don't know if i can make it but i'll try.

Well done Scoosh - looks like riding in the extreme wet is becoming second nature to you. Did you wear the neoprene suit this time?


----------



## ACS (2 Nov 2009)

Started a new thread for this here


----------



## Scoosh (2 Nov 2009)

Seamab said:


> Well done Scoosh - looks like riding in the extreme wet is becoming second nature to you. Did you wear the neoprene suit this time?


Not the full suit but the waterproof overtrousers at least kept my legs warm wet 



> extreme wet ...... second nature to you


Past life/jobs coming back to haunt me 
[spent 5 yrs diving in the oilfield]


----------



## Telemark (2 Nov 2009)

Scoosh is still top of the overall Cyclogs leader board 24 hours later ...

Do you feel the pressure starting to mount ? Just another wee ride tomorrow perhaps and see what happens? 

T


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Nov 2009)

Not now he isn't, Aran20's back on the case.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not now he isn't, Aran20's back on the case.


That's OK - I can handle it - at least I had 24 hrs of supremacy 









    



.... but still the longest ride this month


----------



## ACS (1 Dec 2009)

Am I the only one silly enough to brave the elements today. I know it was a bit bracing the morning (-5) and perhaps a tiny bit cold and wet (snow  ) on the way home, is that sufficent reason not get your mighty treader out of the shed and get some miles in?

We are floundering in 5th place on cyclogs even our antipodean rivals friends have double our milage.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Am I the only one silly enough to brave the elements today. I know it was a bit bracing the morning (-5) and perhaps a tiny bit cold and wet (snow  ) on the way home, is that sufficent reason not get your mighty treader out of the shed and get some miles in?
> 
> We are floundering in 5th place on cyclogs even our antipodean rivals friends have double our milage.



I was out too, although only managed my bare commute, it was a little nippy at 5am today


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2009)

Too much work. Too much dark. 
Not enough pressure, only 23.2 miles required to reach my annual target.


----------



## snorri (3 Dec 2009)

Hey Ho
Passed my mileage target for the year today, and Cyclogs Ecosse has pulled ahead of the Kiwis too.
Keep up the effort guys and gals.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2009)

snorri said:


> Hey Ho
> Passed my mileage target for the year today, and Cyclogs Ecosse has pulled ahead of the Kiwis too.
> Keep up the effort guys and gals.


   
.... but it clearly shows that you underestimated your potential for the year 



So how much are you gong to ramp it up for next year ???


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> So how much are you gong to ramp it up for next year ???


I could ramp it up, and just cycle the same distance and still meet the target, as my increase in age allowance would cover it!!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2009)

snorri said:


> I could ramp it up, and just cycle the same distance and still meet the target, as my increase in age allowance would cover it!!



Now THAT is something in which I could be interested 

What allowances are the norm/do you allow yourself ???

I could end up not needing to do any cycling


----------



## snorri (8 Dec 2009)

scoosh said:


> What allowances are the norm/do you allow yourself ???


Let's just say I am having to learn the technique of cycling backwards so as not to distort the statistics too much in 2010.


----------



## ACS (8 Dec 2009)

Had a great run out on Sunday, commute on Monday better average speed both ways, commute in this morning just under 16mph average despite the black ice, traffic in St A's bit of a flyer, really chuffed with myself, making real progress I thought, may be able to keep up with Mags in about 2 years time at ths rate of improvement.

Run home tonight might have been quicker walking it was raining, cross winds, lot of spray off the trucks. Hated every pedal turn, every driver, every hill, looks like my cycling mojo has deserted me.  

Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## HJ (8 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Had a great run out on Sunday, commute on Monday better average speed both ways, commute in this morning just under 16mph average despite the black ice, traffic in St A's bit of a flyer, really chuffed with myself, making real progress I thought, may be able to *keep up with go as fast as Mags thinks he does*, in about 2 years time at ths rate of improvement.
> 
> Run home tonight might have been quicker walking it was raining, cross winds, lot of spray off the trucks. Hated every pedal turn, every driver, every hill, looks like my cycling mojo has deserted me.
> 
> Oh how the mighty have fallen.



Corrected that one for you


----------



## ACS (8 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> Corrected that one for you



Sorry I am a bit on the tired side. Of course you are correct and clearly as a punishment for my lack of insight and eloquence I will have to have yet another glass of white wine.  
Nice one HJ


----------



## MrRidley (8 Dec 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry I am a bit on the tired side. Of course you are correct and clearly as a punishment for my lack of insight and eloquence I will have to have yet another *glass of white wine*.
> Nice one HJ



Drinking midweek  tut tut, disgraceful behaviour from a fine upstanding member of our community.


----------



## gavintc (8 Dec 2009)

After a dreadful 6 week period - too much work, too many excuses, I am finally getting back into a routine. Pity I cannot post the turbo sessions. But, I am now pushing out decent commutes.


----------



## ACS (8 Dec 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Drinking midweek  tut tut, disgraceful behaviour from a fine upstanding member of our community.



Upstanding? No more like slumped in the chair to kn@ckered to move

Not just mid week 

Wife is out tomorrow night so its a curry for me and we all know what goes with a decent ruby! 

It's written in chapter 2 of the big boys bike hand book as we all know and who I am to go against written word?


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

CC Ecosse is languishing in 9th place on the Team leader board.


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

CC Ecosse is languishing in 9th place on the Team leader board.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Can I join...? peeved that we have people logging ride on CC log that are not even registered on here..

Edit: My Grandfather was Scottish
Donald Gordon Connock-Frazer...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Can I join...? peeved that we have people logging ride on CC log that are not even registered on here..

Edit: My Grandfather was Scottish
Donald Gordon Connock-Frazer...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Can I join...? peeved that we have people logging ride on CC log that are not even registered on here..


No you can't leave us, Ian, that's cheating! You're in Bromley, that's MILES from Scootland...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Can I join...? peeved that we have people logging ride on CC log that are not even registered on here..


No you can't leave us, Ian, that's cheating! You're in Bromley, that's MILES from Scootland...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

If Tony Cascarino could play for Ireland..........



Auntie Helen said:


> No you can't leave us, Ian, that's cheating! You're in Bromley, that's MILES from Scootland...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

If Tony Cascarino could play for Ireland..........



Auntie Helen said:


> No you can't leave us, Ian, that's cheating! You're in Bromley, that's MILES from Scootland...


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Can I join...?



Do you have club kit?

White semmit, kilt and tackety brogues are de rigeur.


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Can I join...?



Do you have club kit?

White semmit, kilt and tackety brogues are de rigeur.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

erm, aye.. och mon!



snorri said:


> Do you have club kit?
> 
> White semmit, kilt and tackety brogues are de rigeur.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

erm, aye.. och mon!



snorri said:


> Do you have club kit?
> 
> White semmit, kilt and tackety brogues are de rigeur.


----------



## eck (5 Jan 2010)

grrrr, I've just registered for CC Ecosse, but I foolishly didn't see that Scotlandland was an option on the drop-down menu, so I unthinkingly clicked on UK. Now I've got a union jack flag, when I really wanted a saltire. Anyone know how I can change this without starting all over again?


----------



## eck (5 Jan 2010)

grrrr, I've just registered for CC Ecosse, but I foolishly didn't see that Scotlandland was an option on the drop-down menu, so I unthinkingly clicked on UK. Now I've got a union jack flag, when I really wanted a saltire. Anyone know how I can change this without starting all over again?


----------



## viniga (5 Jan 2010)

eck said:


> grrrr, I've just registered for CC Ecosse, but I foolishly didn't see that Scotlandland was an option on the drop-down menu, so I unthinkingly clicked on UK. Now I've got a union jack flag, when I really wanted a saltire. Anyone know how I can change this without starting all over again?



You can change your country on the maintenance section of the site once you are logged in.

Well done with your winter riding, that brings CC Ecosse into fourth!

All the best,

Viniga


----------



## viniga (5 Jan 2010)

eck said:


> grrrr, I've just registered for CC Ecosse, but I foolishly didn't see that Scotlandland was an option on the drop-down menu, so I unthinkingly clicked on UK. Now I've got a union jack flag, when I really wanted a saltire. Anyone know how I can change this without starting all over again?



You can change your country on the maintenance section of the site once you are logged in.

Well done with your winter riding, that brings CC Ecosse into fourth!

All the best,

Viniga


----------



## eck (5 Jan 2010)

Well, that was easy! Thanks for that prompt and helpful reply to my numpty question, Viniga.


----------



## eck (5 Jan 2010)

Well, that was easy! Thanks for that prompt and helpful reply to my numpty question, Viniga.


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Over the last year I've averaged about 150 miles per week, all road, no turbo. I check my routes on mapmyride to varify distance but I don't keep a record of the times so I haven't recorded any of them on cyclogs and didn't just want to make stuff up. I'll join you guys if that's ok?


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Over the last year I've averaged about 150 miles per week, all road, no turbo. I check my routes on mapmyride to varify distance but I don't keep a record of the times so I haven't recorded any of them on cyclogs and didn't just want to make stuff up. I'll join you guys if that's ok?


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I'll join you guys if that's ok?




mmmmm, well, first there would be the dna tests, and the speech test, and a few questions to check your knowledge of the Brahan Seer.


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I'll join you guys if that's ok?




mmmmm, well, first there would be the dna tests, and the speech test, and a few questions to check your knowledge of the Brahan Seer.


----------



## ACS (5 Jan 2010)

No danger of me logging any miles, cannot get the shed door open never mind turn a pedal. God its frustrating. 

Nice of you to join us Eck and happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## ACS (5 Jan 2010)

No danger of me logging any miles, cannot get the shed door open never mind turn a pedal. God its frustrating. 

Nice of you to join us Eck and happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Well, legend has it that he predicted the Eagle stone would fall three times and on the third there would be a flood. Twice already it has fallen.....it's now cemented into the ground! 

Hows that?


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Well, legend has it that he predicted the Eagle stone would fall three times and on the third there would be a flood. Twice already it has fallen.....it's now cemented into the ground! 

Hows that?


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Hows that?


You're in


----------



## snorri (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Hows that?


You're in


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Sweet.

On the homepage now - how do I join?


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

Sweet.

On the homepage now - how do I join?


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Sweet.
> 
> On the homepage now - how do I join?


Go to Cyclogs Home page, lh side link to register, complete details etc etc - then enter plenty miles .

To alter your personal settings, go to the Maintenance tab on the top toolbar.

HTH

 and to eck


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

Well I have left the CycleChat cyclogs team and was going to add my mileage to you Scots.. but though that not really on.. so now I am all on my todd under Bromley Cyclists.


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Jan 2010)

ooohh Bromley Cyclogs team you say ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2010)

Bromley Cyclists eh? I'm a Bromley Cyclist too, living in Great Bromley as I do. May I join?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

Yes mate.....up and running



Mista Preston said:


> ooohh Bromley Cyclogs team you say ?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

You are more then welcome of course. Not that I want to take people away from the CC team.

SA MS, thank you for splitting the Cycle Chat Logs team well done indeed...
You can redeem yourself by actually registering for CycleChat...



Auntie Helen said:


> Bromley Cyclists eh? I'm a Bromley Cyclist too, living in Great Bromley as I do. May I join?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

Check out the pic for Bromley Cyclists



Auntie Helen said:


> Bromley Cyclists eh? I'm a Bromley Cyclist too, living in Great Bromley as I do. May I join?


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jan 2010)

Funny, I could have sworn this thread was called Cyclogs Scotland, not Cyclogs Bromley Cyclists 

Beware or we'll ask the Mods to move it . Anyone know a Mod ???


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Check out the pic for Bromley Cyclists


Brilliant! And the new title. I shall try and get James to join too...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> Funny, I could have sworn this thread was called Cyclogs Scotland, not Cyclogs Bromley Cyclists
> 
> Beware or we'll ask the Mods to move it . Anyone know a Mod ???


Watchit matey or I'll ban you. Oh, erm, maybe I can't...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2010)

...as if by magic: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=51975


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

With Cyclogs being down at the moment does anyone have a suggestion what can be used as an alternative?


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

With Cyclogs being down at the moment does anyone have a suggestion what can be used as an alternative?


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Jan 2010)

ive been logging along with other CCers on www.mycyclinglog.com


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Jan 2010)

ive been logging along with other CCers on www.mycyclinglog.com


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

Joined


----------



## ACS (17 Jan 2010)

Joined


----------



## viniga (18 Jan 2010)

So what's the deal... are we abandoning Cyclogs or going back to it once it's up? I guess the more people move over to alternatives the less likely we are to return...

Viniga


----------



## viniga (18 Jan 2010)

So what's the deal... are we abandoning Cyclogs or going back to it once it's up? I guess the more people move over to alternatives the less likely we are to return...

Viniga


----------



## viniga (18 Jan 2010)

So what's the deal... are we abandoning Cyclogs or going back to it once it's up? I guess the more people move over to alternatives the less likely we are to return...

Viniga


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2010)

I will return to Cyclogs (team Ecosse) if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2010)

I will return to Cyclogs (team Ecosse) if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2010)

I will return to Cyclogs (team Ecosse) if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2010)

satans budgie said:


> I will return to Cyclogs if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


Me too. 
This new site is a little complicated for me, but I will try to stick with it meantime.


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2010)

satans budgie said:


> I will return to Cyclogs if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


Me too. 
This new site is a little complicated for me, but I will try to stick with it meantime.


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2010)

satans budgie said:


> I will return to Cyclogs if it returns to the hinterweb so its ww.mycyclinglog.com until that day arrives


Me too. 
This new site is a little complicated for me, but I will try to stick with it meantime.


----------



## r0bbti (21 Jan 2010)

Has anyone thought of setting up a team on mycyclinglog for ex-cyclechatecosse riders? I know we could join the main cycle chat team (if accepted!) but I quite liked the competition with them! I am happy to set one up if people are interested?


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

I have moved over and to be honest the timing fits well. I can record a New Year on mycyclinglog. If Cyclogs comes back, I will be reluctant to go back having recorded the data once on mycyclinglog. It seems Ok, still getting used to its peculiarities, but as far as I am concerned, I am on the site and will stick with it.


----------



## r0bbti (21 Jan 2010)

okay, well, thats kind of what I meant - if a lot of us have moved over to mycyclinglog while cyclogs is down, should we have the equivalent of CC ecosse as a team on the new site? Just a thought!


----------



## Coco (21 Jan 2010)

Yes please.

Or I could just add it myself


----------



## r0bbti (21 Jan 2010)

Hi Coco, tried to register CC ecosse on the new site but see you have alraedy registered it, thanks. Will e-mail you to join!


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2010)

Hey you lot, can you wait until we've reached first spot before you do a splinter group - we need all the help we can get to topple those Aussies!


----------



## ACS (22 Jan 2010)

Have joined CC Ecosse, that makes 3 of us. The Aussies must be quaking in their cleats.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

Hey you lot, we need your miles!


----------



## Coco (22 Jan 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Have joined CC Ecosse, that makes 3 of us. The Aussies must be quaking in their cleats.



Especially with Viniga's contribution


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Splitters!!!
Again...


----------



## viniga (22 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> Especially with Viniga's contribution



And then there were four!

Still doing a lot on the trainer (which I am not logging as per previous cyclogs rules would be another 192 miles) but the weather and light is improving so real cycling miles will increase.

47th Group - not bad for four members.

Viniga


----------



## gavintc (22 Jan 2010)

I am sticking with the main group for the time being.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

Good man!

obviously when we're in first place we can relax a bit and split into our little factions, but for now I think it's all hands to the pump to topple the Aussies!


----------



## Coco (22 Jan 2010)

gavintc said:


> I am sticking with the main group for the time being.



Splitter!


----------



## Coco (22 Jan 2010)

viniga said:


> 47th Group - not bad for four members.



Best Small Group in the World


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

A splitter from the splitters..



Coco said:


> Splitter!


----------



## ACS (22 Jan 2010)

Did some mention the People's Front of Judea ?

Splitters


----------

